# Dream bettas:) etc.



## lillyandquigly

Post pics of your dream bettas, favorite bettas, favorite tail types, favorite colors of bettas, etc. Post pics of your dream tanks, dream npt, dream decor, etc. 
 Nothing crude, though, just tank and betta stuff


----------



## pingu

I've fallen for this, pre order though

http://www.finzntailz.co.uk/image/cache/data/ct/ct%20copper-750x750.jpg


----------



## valen1014

I was gonna post this in the AB thread but I couldn't find it so I'm glad you started this one. I wouldn't say he's my ultimate "dream betta." My dream betta was sold to someone else a long time ago and I don't even remember the seller or have a picture :-( But I definitely wouldn't mind at all if this little guy got shipped my way hehe


----------



## MattsBettas

Why? Because purple bettas don't exist lol.


----------



## madmonahan

I already have my dream Bettas! ^_^ I don't want to start looking at pictures because then I will get ideas! XD


----------



## valen1014

madmonahan said:


> I already have my dream Bettas! ^_^ I don't want to start looking at pictures because then I will get ideas! XD


Good call! I should do the same XD


----------



## angus

yeah I think I'm going to try and avoid looking...I have my hands full with the 2 I have now! lol


----------



## MiyuMikaelson

This one is goooorgeous. Would own.
C:


----------



## lillyandquigly

I love them Do you have any pics of your dream tanks?


----------



## Laki

I would love to have a tank like these >> http://www.google.ca/search?q=aqua+...w&biw=1280&bih=685&sei=8RAkUZ_NHaLs0QHJ3oD4AQ

My dream betta is a dragon scale mustard gas hmpk. The colors need to be just right. This is the closest I found to what I want>> http://i637.photobucket.com/albums/uu92/Grekki/bettas/giant_yellow_dragon21.jpg


----------



## MiyuMikaelson

I don't have the perfect setup yet; but I'm slowly working on it. Here's my newest addition coming soon:









I want a dark/vampirey theme. I think that would be really cool.


----------



## lillyandquigly

yeah that would be I'm going to have a gateway in mine


----------



## Kiara1125

Purple bettas exsist ... ;-)










I would KILL to have these bettas. I have names for them too! :-D

Shimmering Nightmare









Deadly Joker









I LOVE metallic blue/dragon/fancy plakats. xD I would love to have these two boys. And yes ... I'm obsessed with dark names for plakats. Hence why my first (and only) male plakat's name is Owl ... xD xD


----------



## Starchild21

I was at a pet shop today and saw these two guys(pics from google as I didn't take any) 
I was so shattered I couldn't buy them as my tank is still in the process of getting ready but I can only dream 








A very looking handsome crowntail mustard gas who swam up to be right away and his fishy eyes were saying LOVE ME! 









Then there was this Halfmoon who was way to big for the silly bowl they had him in 
who flared up straight away when I came over so I could see how sexy he was(he was more blue then lavender)


----------



## BettaPirate

My dream Betta would look like this!










and my dream tank would look something like this


----------



## lillyandquigly

They're all so pretty I am in the process of getting stuff and setting up a checklist for my dream tank, I'm going to try to aquascape it


----------



## MattsBettas

I can guarantee you that that purple fish is photoshopped. The genetics of bettas always causes the gene to veer towards either red or blue.


----------



## lillyandquigly

I have seen some purple ones, but I don't think that shade of purple actually exists


----------



## Silverrealm

Laki said:


> I would love to have a tank like these >> http://www.google.ca/search?q=aqua+...w&biw=1280&bih=685&sei=8RAkUZ_NHaLs0QHJ3oD4AQ


Very Beautiful tanks! I found a place near where I live who makes custom tanks. One Day I will have them design a cascading overflow type tank, like the ones you see in Petsmart which holds their live plants. I love the idea of numerous fish, but sometimes they don't all get along, Angelfish with Bettas etc. That would mean the largest tank would probably be 75 or 50 gallon, and go down by 25 gallons to a 15-ish gallon at the end, most likely.

One day...


----------



## Kiara1125

The shade of purple does exist. I had a PURPLE and yellow marble betta. I have pics of proof.


----------



## Silverrealm

Aquabid Thread is here BTW: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=70860


----------



## Viva




----------



## lillyandquigly

That's really cool! Btw guess what guys? One of my swordplatys gave birth AGAIN!!!!


----------



## mellcrowl

Oh viva I practically own your dream betta XD


----------



## BettaPirate

I hope the picture of my pretty pink Betta isn't photoshopped!!!


----------



## lillyandquigly

that's a really pretty betta


----------



## valen1014

mellcrowl said:


> Oh viva I practically own your dream betta XD


*sigh* and mine too XD That's def at the top of my wish list!


----------



## lillyandquigly

Bump...Trying to start this thread up again because I believe it's an awesome thread ;D


----------



## eemmais

My dream betta would be something like this, a red white and blue plakat.


----------



## lillyandquigly

I love those  I love the way the colors compliment each other and everything


----------



## lillyandquigly

These are two of my dream bettas, let me know if it works or not http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1371128297
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1371128901


----------



## peachii

This is quite literally the prettiest betta I have ever seen. It's Catowomans and on her profile album.


----------



## Catw0man

peachii said:


> This is quite literally the prettiest betta I have ever seen. It's Catowomans and on her profile album.


Aww....thanks, Peachii.....hey, he doesn't have a name yet....would you like the honor of naming him?


----------



## lillyandquigly

He's perfect!


----------



## peachii

Catw0man said:


> Aww....thanks, Peachii.....hey, he doesn't have a name yet....would you like the honor of naming him?


I would love to name him. I will have to ponder it and come up with a nice name for him


----------



## lillyandquigly

Do either of you breed bettas?


----------



## justmel

I don't have pictures of any of the bettas I dream of, but the overall look is not a huge deal for me. I want to full fill my daughters wish of a pure white betta, she got one (or thought she did), but he ended up being marble and is changing quite a bit. I also want to get a betta that's blue & orange. Any pattern would be fine. My fiance loves that color combination & I thought if I could find him a betta he might finally understand. For myself I'm interested in a chocolate betta or a mustard gas. Than again I love koi & marble bettas too!


----------



## lillyandquigly

All of those sound gorgeous! I might be breeding bettas next year and am planning on breeding butterfly Halfmoons


----------



## cowboy

My dream betta would be the one that miyuMikaelson has posted. Wow!!


----------



## lillyandquigly

Yeah I think that one looks gorgeous


----------



## Fenghuang

These two. I seriously cannot stop thinking about them.

One is a boy by Aquastar71 a few years ago. The green/blue on black is so beautiful. Here was his auction page. Final bid? $371.
Link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettashm1344061740









And this guy. I cannot remember the seller, but he was a listing on Aquabid a little while ago. There is something about him... I have seen other "fancy" koi bettas, but they just don't compare. Even though I had no chance of gettinh him, I am so ridiculously sad about "losing" this guy. Sigh.


----------



## lillyandquigly

Oh my gosh, they are soooooooooo pretty! I love the turqoise/black mix, it's so gorgeous


----------



## tilli94

My holy grail dream betta would have to be a pastel multi colored feather or rose tail male, since I'm pretty sure that doesn't exist my second dream betta is my beautiful Dalmatian boy, Kirin. :-D
View attachment 151002

http://thebettablog.tumblr.com/post/47117819004/rainbow-halfmoon-on-aquabid


----------



## lillyandquigly

HOLY COW those bettas are gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KohakuRiver

justmel said:


> I don't have pictures of any of the bettas I dream of, but the overall look is not a huge deal for me. I want to full fill my daughters wish of a pure white betta, she got one (or thought she did), but he ended up being marble and is changing quite a bit. I also want to get a betta that's blue & orange. Any pattern would be fine. My fiance loves that color combination & I thought if I could find him a betta he might finally understand. For myself I'm interested in a chocolate betta or a mustard gas. Than again I love koi & marble bettas too!


My mother would not let me get one of the two blue and orange bettas that are in my local pet shop. It is a very pretty color combination though. I'm not sure what my dream betta would be, I'll have to look at pics... this can't end well:lol:


----------



## lillyandquigly

lol it never does


----------



## Catw0man

peachii said:


> I would love to name him. I will have to ponder it and come up with a nice name for him


Please send me a message when you come up with something!


----------



## Saphira101

My dream betta would be a big green and silver halfmoon male. *Sigh*


----------



## KohakuRiver

Now, the closest real betta equivalent to this would be awesome! I know it's a long stretch, but i'm hoping...:brow:


----------



## lillyandquigly

Yes that would!


----------



## lillyandquigly

Love this guy! http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1371744606


----------

